# New features: these were my f-king suggestions!



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

WHAT YOU NEED TO KNOW

In the next week, you'll notice some changes to the trip experience designed to help you focus more on driving and less on the app.

These updates are the result of many conversations with partners like you, and we hope they improve your experience driving with Uber.










You no longer need to tap ARRIVED to let riders know you're near their pickup location. In fact, we've removed that button completely. Now riders will automatically receive a notification when you're about a minute away.










BUTTONS THAT SLIDE

Instead of tapping twice to confirm actions, just slide your finger across the button to complete each pickup and dropoff.










We've increased our font sizes so the most important information is easier to read.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I had suggested these at various times almost 1 year back. Especially the sliding button and font size more than multiple times as they were easiest to implement and would improve the experience and safety.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

So you have them now.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I am not sure if I ever influenced any of these, but it is good to see something improved in the software. 

I think we should all bombard them with all kinds of ideas to enhance the software we use. We benefit from each improvement.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

I, for one, prefer the manual "Arrived" option. What if I need to pass a pax (on the wrong side of the street) and make a u-turn to come back to them? What if I am stuck in heavy traffic (downtown area)? What if I need to fart first?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

DexNex said:


> I, for one, prefer the manual "Arrived" option. What if I need to pass a pax (on the wrong side of the street) and make a u-turn to come back to them? What if I am stuck in heavy traffic (downtown area)? What if I need to fart first?


The wireless phone was invented before the uber app.

Call them. Tell them you just need to break wind first before picking them up.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

I work in the city. Often times I have to circle the block to find a place to even pick up a pax. I don't need to have them looking at me while I do that. Let me tell them when I have arrived. Your ratings will go down as a result.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

DexNex said:


> I, for one, prefer the manual "Arrived" option. What if I need to pass a pax (on the wrong side of the street) and make a u-turn to come back to them? What if I am stuck in heavy traffic (downtown area)? What if I need to fart first?


I would assume this is a good thing. Less wait, hopefully and the 5 minute timer starts when you're one minute away...i assume


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hopefully they fixed a bigger issue; PAX Uber App telling them that im 3min away even though im sitting out side their door and i have hit arrived 1 min ago.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

How about tip button


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

haji said:


> How about tip button


Better yet, auto 15% gratuity.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

DexNex said:


> I, for one, prefer the manual "Arrived" option. What if I need to pass a pax (on the wrong side of the street) and make a u-turn to come back to them? What if I am stuck in heavy traffic (downtown area)? What if I need to fart first?


How do we know how to time our 5 minutes? After all the app is often behind on our location so there's no guarantee we won't be sitting there for 2 mins before it tells the rider we're "1 minute away".


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

haji said:


> How about tip button


Agreed. We must write to them asking "how about the tip button?"


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> How do we know how to time our 5 minutes? After all the app is often behind on our location so there's no guarantee we won't be sitting there for 2 mins before it tells the rider we're "1 minute away".


and it's not like Uber ever gives the driver the wrong p/u location ... Thanks Uber I can see the ratings tank immediately after this takes affect


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

What about Landscape mode? I'm tired of portrait mode maps


----------



## Snowtop (Nov 11, 2014)

If you look at the app and is says something like Complete Pickup or Pickup Huckleberry it has sent the arrive message


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

DexNex said:


> What if I need to fart first?


If the pax isn't in the car yet, how do you know you did it first?


----------



## Noobler (Feb 12, 2015)

man im so glad they added this, definetely prefer this software update than a tip feature, Uber ON!


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Agreed. We must write to them asking "how about the tip button?"


Every survey they send me (about 5 now) I ask for an in app tip feature. Travis doesn't like tipping culture (billionaire doesn't like tipping (******)). On top of that if Uber doesn't get a cut of that money it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> I would assume this is a good thing. Less wait, hopefully and the 5 minute timer starts when you're one minute away...i assume


Good assumption. But you know what they say about those who assume?


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

mine still has the arrive button, which i dont use because once you hit it pax has another 5min to cancel on u at no charge to them.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Emp9 said:


> mine still has the arrive button, which i dont use because once you hit it pax has another 5min to cancel on u at no charge to them.


Ummm...No. If they cancel 5 minutes after requesting....whether or not you've arrived....they still get charged $5. The only way they DON'T get charged the $5 cancellation fee is if you have not moved yet. (I've also heard that if you are more than 5 minutes behind the ETA and they cancel they don't get charged....but that doesn't seem fair and I haven't personally experienced that one yet. For example, you could be stuck in heavy traffic.) Plus, if you don't hit ARRIVED....you can't get the NO SHOW fee after you've been there 5+ minutes.


----------



## Diva_DMVDriver (Jun 23, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Hopefully they fixed a bigger issue; PAX Uber App telling them that im 3min away even though im sitting out side their door and i have hit arrived 1 min ago.


Exactly! I just text them to let them know I'm outside. They always tell me their app says I'm still 4 mins away.


----------



## Smooth954 (Aug 25, 2014)

haji said:


> How about tip button


Facts.. This is the only update that matters. Any thing else is an object of distraction thrown for the dogs to retrieve and bring back to the masters.

P.s Lyft already does this and also have a countdown for when you can no show a passenger and be compensated.


----------

